# Iron Falcons - Chapter Master Part II



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

I wanted to have my Chapter Master in both Power and Terminator armour. I really like the body of the Captain Lysander Terminator but always thought the original model was very static.

I decided to make it a much more dynamic pose by using appropriate plastic Thunder Hammer and Storm Shield components from the plastic Terminator Assault box set.

The back banner is the same as the one I used for the Chapter Master in power Armour and is from the Captain in the AOBR box set. Because of the direction of flow of the cloth it helps to make the model look like it is moving forward.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Great job, can't wait to see this painted .

Bane of Kings Out.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Again I am impressed by your work mate. It is good to see some nice simple conversions that add a lot of character and motion to the model. Good work.


----------



## Count_the_Seven (May 19, 2010)

Excellent conversion work, makes the mini look more dynamic, which is what you were after.

It also gives it a sense of purpose - if it's possible to imbue that quality on a static miniature. The guy looks like he has somewhere to go.

Looking forward to seeing this painted!


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

kinda looks like Lysander to me. I know this model has some plastic bits, but still too close to Lysander to look significant in a conversion frame of mind!


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks for the comments people. 



> kinda looks like Lysander to me. I know this model has some plastic bits, but still too close to Lysander to look significant in a conversion frame of mind!


I think once the miniature is painted it will take on a better aspect. The actual body is to all intents and puposes now just a generic Marine Captain as there are no Imperial Fist markings on it. 

My intent for the model was not to significantly change it as I was fairly happy with the look of the body. If you compare the two, I think with a good paint job it will come into it's own.




















Edit: Of course, I actually have to get around to painting the darned thing.


----------

